# A kezdő egyetemista miért gólya?



## franknagy

A zöldfülű általánosan jelent kezdőt. Egyetemistákra és főiskolásokra miért pont a gólyát hasznájuk?


----------



## AndrasBP

Érdekes kérdés, ezen gólyakoromban sosem gondolkodtam el.

Az etimológiai szótáramban ez áll:

_"Újonc, elsőéves egyetemista" jelentése a gólyának azzal a tulajdonságával magyarázható, hogy költöző madárként minden tavasszal "újoncként" jelenik meg._

Hát, nem tudom, személy szerint nem vagyok meggyőződve ennek a magyarázatnak a helyességéről.
Azt találtam a neten, hogy a románban állítólag a "kiskacsa" elnevezés használatos (ez egész logikus), a németben pedig a "róka" (ez kevésbé).


----------



## Torontal

Csak tipp, de szerintem ahhoz lehet köze, hogy az újszülöttet ugyebár a gólya hozza, és az elsőéves egyetemisták is még "újszülötteknek" számítanak.


----------



## Torontal

AndrasBP said:


> Hát, nem tudom, személy szerint nem vagyok meggyőződve ennek a magyarázatnak a helyességéről.
> Azt találtam a neten, hogy a románban állítólag a "kiskacsa" elnevezés használatos (ez egész logikus), a németben pedig a "róka" (ez kevésbé).



Törökben a "kánya" jelentésű _çaylak_ szót használják a kezdő, zöldfülű, tapasztalatlan emberre, így az elsőéves egyetemistára is. A legtöbb magyarázat szerint az _acemi çaylak_ (tapasztalatlan, kezdő, ügyetlen kánya) kifejezésből ered, amiből az argóban aztán lekopott a kezdő, gyakorlatlan, tapasztalatlan, ügyetlen jelentésű _acemi _rész (maga az _acemi_ az arabból került át, eredeti jelentése "arabul nem tudó, perzsa, barbár"). Arra is több elméletet olvastam, hogy az eredeti _acemi çaylak_ kifejezés honnan eredhetett: 1. a néphagyomány szerint a kányafiókák "ügyetlenek", lassan tanulnak meg repülni 2. a çaylak szónak volt egy másodlagos "kikiáltó" jelentése is (a madárnév maga is a "kiált" igéből ered) 3. a szónak volt egy rabló jelentése is. 2. és 3. esetén eredetileg kezdő/tapasztalatlan kikiáltót, kezdő rablót jelenthetett a kifejezés, amiből lekopott a kezdő/tapasztalatlan rész.

Mindenesetre érdekes, hogy több nyelvben is állatnevekkel jelöljük a kezdő egyetemistákat.


----------



## Zsanna

Megnéztem O. Nagy Gábor Magyar szólások és közmondások c. könyvében, hátha találok valami hasznosat a gólya szóval. Több olyan dolog van, amibe bele lehetne magyarázni ezt-azt, de a következőn elgondolkodtam: "Gólyát látok = (mondják annak, akit először látnak tavasszal mezítláb)".

Na, ebben ugyan se a tavasz, se a mezítláb nem stimmel, az a _gesztus_ viszont már inkább, hogy amikor *először* látunk vkit (vhogyan, vmilyen körülmények között), akkor ingerenciánk támad, hogy leírjuk, megnevezzük a személyt a saját szavainkkal.
Egyébként én is arra tippelek, hogy a gólya azért jó, mert az újonnan érkező személy(eke)t testesíti meg, hiszen a "megérkeztek az első gólyák" kifejezés jelölhet olyan személyeket is, akik pl. egy gyűlésre, találkozóra elsőnek érkeznek.
Az egyetemre az elsősök ugyan egy kicsit más értelemben érkeznek elsőre, de szerintem ez igazából nem zavaró.


----------



## franknagy

@Torontal, @Zsanna : Igen, az először látott, az újonc a [termetes madarak közül] tavasszal először hazaérkező gólyát juttatja az ember eszébe.


----------

